# Sugared yolks



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I accidentally ordered a case of the wrong pasteurized yolks, and can't return them (long story as to why).

They are not sugared, and not meant to be frozen. Has anyone tried adding sugar to pasteurized yolks, and frozen them with any success? I'm concerned that the sugar won't dissolve fully, and I'll end up with a gloppy, grainy mess. Also, anyone know what the ratio should be?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hum...
If I have some, I'll look tomorrow and see what the percentage of sugar is. I'm thinking the right amount will dissolve.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, panini!


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

the sugar percent is 10. I have done this with fresh yolks and frozen them, it works fine


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great to know. Thank you, pastrymama!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you pastrymama,
your right, and it is good to know that there are helpful chefs out there.
Do you add the sugar to the whole batch or temper some?


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

sorry I haven't been back to this site for a while, I just mix the sugar into the whole batch. Just be sure to mix it well so it is totally incorporated, then freeze them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You could also turn your yolks into Pate a Bomb and freeze. 
Great for a fast mousse or Zabaglione on the fly!You always have a major component on hand ready to use, just keep well wrapped.

Best!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, guys. I ended up adding 10% sugar and hitting it with the hand blender. Taped the cartons shut, and froze 'em. Haven't checked 'em yet. Good idea, mbrown...


----------

